# Sticky  AKFF Select January 2013



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

*AKFF Select*
January 2013








Welcome to AKFF select.

This is a virtual magazine of some of the best AKFF content produced over the month, with contributions from a variety of AKFF members (that had no idea they were contributing). The aim of AKFF select is to promote the best content to further encourage quality contributions from AKFF members. These select threads will be captured in this monthly magazine style format for the enjoyment of members and guests for all time.

January is a long way from a holiday for the AKFF editorial staff. The post count was up, the post length was up, the post value was up. In fact the only thing that was down was Dru. Meanwhile, Game Fisher and Grant Ashwell hit the blue in search of yet more billfish and everyone else settled for merely monstrous pelagics that seemed in abundant supply. There was an unusually high concentration of excellent South Coast trip reports this month, with the comparative lack of species length being more than outweighed by the prose.

In this issue:

Trip Reports
Game Fisher & Grant Ashwell post bills on the fridge and the forum at South West Rocks NSW.
Blueyak dispenses with NYE cheer in search of a NYD Kingfish in and around Sydney Harbour NSW.
Beekeeper & Kayakone target whiting and miss, the collateral being six other species at Scarborough Qld.
Dru runs into monsters of the sand, kelp, hoodlum & (egad) Sweep varieties, a typical day at Long Reef NSW.
Solatree & Drewboy lose fish with beef to jagged reef and Goldy's teeth at Kangaroo Island SA.
Mrx shows us that catching a Mackerel is simple; determination, effort, skill and Scotts Head NSW.
Bertros uses Kingfish lollies to catch Kingfish lollies that turn into Bertros lollies at North Head NSW.
Spork takes us on a pictorial, piscatorial and culinary tour of Coles Bay Tas.
Robsea channels Steve Irwin for an evening of crocodile hunting on the South Coast NSW.
Brant78 & Sibbo unsheathe their blades, jousting with Whiting and each other on the South Coast of NSW.
Squidder loses to Craig450 with numbers, but wins by miles with smiles with his first bream on fly on the South Coast of NSW.
And John316 escapes the captive crowds to be crowded by captivating captures at (you guessed it) the South Coast of NSW.

Video Trip Reports
Yakfly does Bass two ways on Ewen Maddock Dam Qld.
Camper1 has a toothy smile that rivals that of his first ever yak fish at Port Wellington NZ.
Darwin beats the flu, only to be beaten by bruiser bream at Gymea NSW.
Stealthduo take the cake (and eat it too) with their ridiculous maiden yak catches near Byron Bay NSW.
Shaunreid tells a tale of tail-grabbing a tuna near Durban South Africa.
And then has a day to forget that most of us would like to remember, again near Durban South Africa.

Q&A
Pokapontis seeks sage suggestions for securing sucky cephalopods, or how to target squid.
Thegaff measures the lengths we go to when trolling lures.
And Chemacky completes the picture, asking what we tie on the end of those lengths when trolling lures.
Anselmo asks is there is any point in re-pointing your point, or do you sharpen your hooks?
BigGee sparks a library of science, fiction, fables and other short stories when he seeks the truth about lure colours.
John316 seeks sweet spots in the salt and favourites in the fresh for his foray into fishing Tasmania.
Camper1 wants to know how much effort it takes to be immobile, exploring anchor size & techniques.
Artie wants to reduce the unknowns about the undead by keeping his live bait alive.
Bigdaddy23 has an 'oh no' mo & woe and wants to know how best to repair excess drill holes.

Safety
Dru draws a robust debate when he asks whether to weather the weather or tether.
Scott warns us that proprietary weather sites may be cool, but that doesn't make them the BOM.
Vladamir sparks remarks on the wisdom of yakking with sharks.

Kayak Showroom
Mingle gives us his first impressions of his new Hobie Adventure Island.
Jhbc123 just can't stop drilling, adding a Watersnake to his Prowler Elite 4.5.
Scottie883 shows us what can be done at the other end of the budget scale with his Spitfire 8.

The gee wiz Wordpress iPad and iPhone version can be found here courtesy of Kraley.


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Love the work you do Ado, beats any fishing mag you can buy hands down mate!


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Just claps hands


----------

